#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  MIT Manipal btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## amos.0119

*MIT Manipal Year of Establishment*: 1957.*

MIT Manipal Affiliation: Manipal University.**

MIT Manipal Mode Of Admission:*  MIT Entrance test *

MIT Manipal Branches In Engineering:*
Aeronautical EngineeringAutomobile EngineeringBiomedical EngineeringBiotechnology EngineeringChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringIndustrial and Production EngineeringInformation TechnologyInstrumentation and Control EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMechatronicsPrinting and Media Technology
*MIT Manipal Cut Off 2013-2014:*
B.Tech. final cut off rank of Manipal University Jaipur for the Academic Year 2013-14
             Branch                                                     Rank            
BTech Automobile Engineering...........................30472
BTech Civil..........................................................31384
BTech Computers  science..................................14327
BTech E & C.........................................................22793
BTech E & E.........................................................29868
BTech I T.............................................................31035
BTech Mechanical...............................................17381
BTech Mechatronics............................................30787
BTech I & C ........................................................31051
*

MIT Manipal Fee Structure For Engineering 2014:*
BTech :

First yr Course Fee............................................236000
Registration Fee.................................................10000
                Total.................................................246000
Second yr course fee........................................290000
third yr course fee............................................290000
Fourth year course fee.....................................290000
                Total(4 yrs)......................................1116000

*
MIT Manipal Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Fee INR 84,500/- Per Year. *

Placement 2013-2014:*
In 2013-2014 placement about 80 recruiting companies have come. 
• Eligible for Placements: 1346
• Eligible Students opting for higher studies & self-employment: 158 
• Students Placed: 984*
• Placement only Offers: 1099 
• Placement + Internship Offers: 126 
• Convertible On-campus Internship Offers: 203 
• Convertible Off-campus Internship Offers: 264 
• Non-Convertible Off-campus Internship Offers: 122 
*
MIT Manipal Campus & Intra Facilities:*
MIT Manipal's campus is located 65 kilometres (37 mi) north of Mangalore. The campus is located five kilometres from Udupi's railway station and spreads over an area of 188 acres (76.0 ha) housing 10 academic buildings, and 21 residential buildings, with a total capacity of 6,080 inhabitants. There are three entrances to the campus: one near Academic Block 1, one near 12th Block and one at KC (Kamath Circle: the center of the campus).
The catering is handled by the MIT Food Court, MIT Cafeteria, and other messes on campus. The MIT Food Court, with a seating capacity of 1200 people, caters to the food needs of about 840 people daily. MIT Cafeteria serves snacks and lunch, and is in the vicinity of academic buildings. Apoorva Mess, Adithya Mess, Annapoorna Mess, Akshaya Mess, Ananya Mess and Ashraya Mess serve food for students from around the world. Ananya Mess and Ashraya Mess are for women only.
Most of MIT buildings have a number (or a number and a letter) designation and some have a name as well. Typically, academic and office buildings are referred to by their names and residential blocks by their numbers. The assignment of building numbers roughly corresponds to the order in which they were built. Many of the academic buildings are connected above ground by footbridges. However, these bridges are kept locked, except during orientation. A new set of hostels were build to support the increase of intake per year named as 14th, 15th, 16th & 17th Blocks. These hostels have better facilities and good infrastructure. Still there are new hostels currently building beyond 17th Block which is too far from the academic block.
There used to be a shuttle bus service between the residential blocks and the academic blocks until the mid-2012. The campus has continuous water and power supply. MU's campus-wide wireless network was completed in May 2009 and is designed to support up to 14000 users.

MIT Manipal Hostel & Mess Facilities:
Manipal University has a separate hostel section under the management of Hostel Management Committee. This committee is headed by its Chairperson. The Chief Warden, MU, Manipal Campus who is the secretary of the Committee administers the day to day aspects of the hostel management at Manipal. All the hostels of the University are divided into three campuses. The hostels of medical, dental and para medical colleges at Manipal are grouped under Chief Warden, MU, Manipal Campus; the hostels of engineering, management and other colleges located at Manipal Institute of Technology complex are grouped under Chief Warden, MIT Campus; and the hostels at Mangalore Campus are grouped under Chief Warden, Mangalore Campus. 

Each hostel has a Warden from the teaching faculty of the colleges who is responsible for the discipline, maintenance of building, allotment of rooms etc. The hostel staff consists of caretakers/ block supervisors, other attendants and maintenance staff. The Manipal Servicecorp Facility Management Pvt. Ltd. (MSFM) looks after the maintenance of the buildings and other facilities in the hostels. There are messes located at different areas of the Campus combined and also separately for boys and girls. Student can choose to be a member of any of these messes.
MIT Manipal Address: Director, Admissions , Manipal.edu, Manipal 576104, Karnataka, India.





  Similar Threads: Delhi Technical Campus, Bahadurgarh  btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: NIT Goa btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Agartala btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Trichy btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities MIT Manipal btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

